
Drinking two cups of coffee a day might affect sleep years later - vixen99
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-6049461/Drinking-two-cups-coffee-day-leave-struggling-sleep-years-later-study-shows.html
======
eberkund
Even the article doesn't suggest some long lasting effect on your brain years
later because the older people they surveyed were still drinking coffee so
it's quite different than if they used to drink coffee for most of their life
but then quit.

------
vixen99
Perhaps someone can quote detail from the actual paper from the journal
'Sleep'.

